# Theft at LOMA



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Bummer, fucking methheads


----------



## Wiggins (Sep 26, 2009)

That sucks.

There have been a rash of scooter thefts all over the place lately. It is one of my biggest worries on day trips because I often do scooter shuttles.

Kyle


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey all you scooter shuttle guys get a cheapo gps tracking device and conceal it 
Some where on the scoot. Get those thiefs in jail.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

*Update*

The scooter was found late last week only about 100 yards away from where it was stolen in the Colorado river. Now I need to go a get it from BLM ranger in Loma. I guess, I don't understand why someone would go to all the work to vandalize a post to steal a scooter simply to roll it down to the river and dispose of it!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like foolish kids being assholes.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats awesome that your getting your ride back! Hopefully its still in working order too.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

*LOMA Still Okay*

Got my scooter back this morning and talked with the ranger about issues at Loma. He said that they haven't had anything stolen from the Loma launch in a long time or any vandalism. So this was good to hear. I do know they monitor that launch area a lot during the day. I guess I just had the moment of bad luck. However, going through Westwater, was perfect. 

Good question to ask, would you rather have a perfect day on the river to come back to some transportation issues and/or a stolen vehicle or have a bad day on the river and have everything okay with transportation and shuttling? I think on the day I went down Westwater, I would have settled for a flipped boat and everything okay with transportation. Last year at 20k, I would take everything being okay on the river and issues with transportation. 

I do consider myself lucky to have been rafting all these years and this being my first "real" issue with shuttling.


----------

